# Resorts near the Westin's Moana Surfrider?



## anniemac (Jan 9, 2008)

I have friends staying at Westin's Moana Surfrider in Honolulu in March and am looking for timeshare or other accomodations nearby.  Any ideas?   It's a last minute thing that we are trying to put together so I know that options will be very limited.  But I'm overwhelmed with all of the Honolulu options and sense that I could land something on redweek or another site but be very, very inconveniently located.  Help.   Thanks!


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 9, 2008)

there are several timeshares near the Surfrider.  Within 2-3 blocks, there is the Wyndham Beachwalk; the Imperial; Celebrity Resorts (formerly White Sands or Ramada); the Royal Kuhio; etc.

Send me an e-mail if I might be able to help you out with specific information.

Tony


----------



## debraxh (Jan 9, 2008)

The Moana is in the middle of Waikiki beach.  I found this map helpful in determining the location of hotels: 

http://www.waikiki.us/waikikimap.html?PHPSESSID=a3bfd2aac291afb471260bb1d8c8b18a

Hilton Hawaiian Village has timeshare units in addition to hotel rooms.

good luck!


----------



## linsj (Jan 9, 2008)

Hilton is about a mile walk away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2008)

You can sometimes get great deals on Priceline for Waikiki - I would bid on Waikiki and 4 Star or Resort Only.  Go to the Hawaii page at www.biddingfortravel.com to see current winning bids and a list of hotels linked at the top of the Oahu page.


----------



## anniemac (Jan 10, 2008)

A dumb question but here goes.  How do you use the freewebs.com site.  When I click on the link, I go to a page encouraging me to build my own web site, when all I want to do is look around for the Hawaii site you mention....


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2008)

I was the one who was dumb!  I posted the wrong link!  

I fixed it!


----------

